# [OFF] plus d'admin sur le forum french ? (resolu)

## zdra

Bonjour,

Juste pour signaler que le dernier poste de notre vénéré admin TGL date de 

```
Posté le: Ven Juin 25, 2004 11:51 am
```

Il y a donc plus de 6mois qu'il n'est plus venu sur le forum... Faudrait peut-etre penser à avoir un admin actif non ?

Je dis pas ça pcq il y a des postes à sensurer, ou réprimender. Je trouves au contraire que l'auto-administration se fait tres tres bien ici, mais pour des raisons pratique, comme gerer les sticky etc...

Vous en pensez quoi ? faut faire des élections ? ou on verra bien quand le probleme se posera réellement ?

Bonne journée.Last edited by zdra on Sat Jan 08, 2005 11:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

[Schtroumpf mode = on]

Moi, je vote pour moi!

[Schtroumpf mode = off]

On en a deja discute brevement y a deux mois je crois..  :Smile:  C'est vrai qu'un mod peut etre pratique..

----------

## yoyo

Nous avons 2 modos sur le forum french; cherche bien ...   :Wink: 

Ne pas poster, ne signifie pas ne pas contrôler; et comme tu le dis toi-même "l'auto-administration se fait tres tres bien ici".

Par contre, il est vrai que leurs posts étaient généralement des mines d'explications et d'informations ...

----------

## Trevoke

Alors je suis carrement pas bien parti pour etre moderateur lol..  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ben la derniere fois j'ai MP TGL pour un spam, il a reagit dans les 10 minutes ...

EDIT :

Et comme dit yoyo, la communaute a fixe ses regles, les nouveaux arrivants sont souvent cooperatifs et comprehensifs, donc pour l'instant on s'en sort pas mal avec un systeme presque comparable a l'anarchie (attention, anarchie != chaos), c a d que tout le monde est au meme niveau et chacun fait de son mieux pour que la communaute continue de fonctionner en suivant des regles mises au point par cette communaute elle meme !

EDIT2: Pour ce qui est de la gestion de stickies, je pense qu'un MP pour informer un mod de tel ou tel changement a effectuer devrait faire l'affaire !

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Alors je suis carrement pas bien parti pour etre moderateur lol.. 

 T'as pas la tête qui enfle un peu là ???   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ben la derniere fois j'ai MP TGL pour un spam, il a reagit dans les 10 minutes ...

 Ils semblent donc encore bien assumer leur rôle ...   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Pas la tete, les chevilles  :Sad:  Je chausse deja du 47 et ca monte encore.. On va bientot me confondre avec Dingo  :Sad: 

----------

## zdra

oki chavais pas qu'il étaient encore actif dans l'ombre  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

non, ils sont encore là, ils rodent, et surveillent dans l'ombre, pour les problèmes ponctuels un pm et hop en 5min problème réglé généralement: split de threads, sticky or not sticky...

Trevocke: c'est dangeureux des chevilles qui enflent comme ça quand ça explose tu t'exploses contre la dure réalité   :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Et comme dit yoyo, la communaute a fixe ses regles, les nouveaux arrivants sont souvent cooperatifs et comprehensifs, donc pour l'instant on s'en sort pas mal avec un systeme presque comparable a l'anarchie (attention, anarchie != chaos), c a d que tout le monde est au meme niveau et chacun fait de son mieux pour que la communaute continue de fonctionner en suivant des regles mises au point par cette communaute elle meme !

 

/agree à 100%

Les modos d'autres parties du forum sont effectivement plus actifs, mais il faut dire aussi qu'ici on a bénéficié de pas mal de bonnes volontés pour mettre en forme et cadrer les choses. kernel_sensei, pour ne citer que lui, qui mériterait le Nobel de l'âpreté à défendre la mise en forme des titres   :Laughing:  (merci à toi ^^).

Bref, pour en revenir à nos modos, exercer le pouvoir, c'est parfois savoir ne pas s'en servir. Certains dirigeants de ce monde feraient bien de s'en souvenir... Les nôtres, de dirigeants, n'ayant pas grand-chose à réprimer, nous regardent évoluer dans l'ombre (ça vous plaît, ce jeu de la vie, les gars ?   :Laughing:  ). C'est plutôt positif je trouve, alors... ne changeons rien  :Wink:  !

PS : profitez de ce post pour nous faire coucou, les gars ?

----------

## Trevoke

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> non, ils sont encore là, ils rodent, et surveillent dans l'ombre, pour les problèmes ponctuels un pm et hop en 5min problème réglé généralement: split de threads, sticky or not sticky...
> 
> Trevocke: c'est dangeureux des chevilles qui enflent comme ça quand ça explose tu t'exploses contre la dure réalité  

 

Va faire dodo sireyessire t'as pas ecrit mon nom comme qu'il faut et tu t'es meme goure de mot dans la phrase..  :Wink: 

----------

## Saigneur

Pas de modération ici ?

Eh ben c'est le 1er forum que je voies qui ne soit pas modéré, et c'est celui qui a le meilleur comportement. En 8 ans d'Internet, ça mérite d'être souligné !

(Sur certains feeds Usenet c'est pareil, aussi)

----------

## Trevoke

Ah mais si c'est modere, mais gentiment. Tu vois, si je dis *****, *****, *****, ou *****, paf c'est modere!

Et si je dis ... [est emmene par des hommes en noir]

----------

## Pachacamac

Les admins actuels font bien leur boulot. Alors pourquoi chanqer ?

On va tomber sur un petit gars nerveux qui va être trop actif au début et qui par la suite va se ramolir et pire se lasser...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Pas de modération ici ?
> 
> Eh ben c'est le 1er forum que je voies qui ne soit pas modéré, et c'est celui qui a le meilleur comportement. En 8 ans d'Internet, ça mérite d'être souligné !
> 
> (Sur certains feeds Usenet c'est pareil, aussi)

 

ben la moderation existe, mais bon, ils interviennent rarement etant donné que la communaute fait bien son boulot  :Very Happy: 

si t'as besoin d'eux (split thread, sticky, nottoyage de spam,...), ya qu'a sonner le clairon, c'est comme la cavalerie ..  :Very Happy: 

En résumé :

Les modos sont la, mais comme le forum est bien auto-geré, on les voit rarement, mais ils restent a disposition ...

 *anigel wrote:*   

> kernel_sensei, pour ne citer que lui, qui mériterait le Nobel de l'âpreté à défendre la mise en forme des titres  (merci à toi ^^). 

 

ca me touche beaucoup ...

/me verse une larme ...

mais ya pas que moi hein !!  :Very Happy: 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et si je dis ... [est emmene par des hommes en noir]

 

Ah ? c'est plus les hommes en gris ?

 *Chanson de rainbow, "can't happen here" wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Satellites spying for the cia
> 
> The kgb and the men in grey
> ...

 

----------

## yuk159

Rien d'autre à ajouter, à part que le titre devrai plutot être : [OFF] Plus de modo  sur le forum french  :Mr. Green: 

Ma contrib à 2 balles

----------

## TGL

I'm not dead  :Wink: 

Mais par contre c'est vrai que ça fait maintenant un bail énorme que je n'ai plus participé en dehors des opération de pure modération.

<mylife>

Alors juste pour les anciens qui se demanderaient ce que je fous, qlqs explications (qui expliquent pas forcement grand chose ceci dit) : cet été, à un moment où j'en avais un peu ma claque, je me suis suis dit «Allez hop, une petite pause !». Et puis ça s'est enchainé avec des vacances qui se sont prolongées, et puis l'inévitable regain de taf qui s'en est suivi et que je désespère de voir s'arrêter depuis. En parallèle, je me suis fait collé relecteur sur linuxfr, ce qui bouffe mine de rien une part certaine de mon temps de glandouille internet (Dioxmat est dans le même cas d'ailleurs), et je me suis lancé dans divers petits projets libres qui font que je passe globalement un peu moins de temps dans mon browser et un peu plus dans mon gvim. Et puis voilà, tout ça mis bout à bout, et bah j'ai pas encore raccroché à la participation "active" au forum. Mais j'y songe toujours, c'est juste que c'est fou comme le temps passe vite... En fait je me tate régulièrement à arrêter linuxfr pour avoir à nouveau du temps à consacrer ici, je sais pas trop encore.

Je continue de vous lire régulièrement et avec plaisir ceci dit, et globalement je suis bien content de voir à quel point vous savez vous passez de moi  :Wink: 

</mylife>

Alors maintenant, un nouveau modéro ou pas ? Bof, je sais pas, à vous de voir en fait si vous en resentez le besoin.

Perso mon impression est que pour le côté "repressif", entre l'auto-modération et les intervention ponctuelles de Dioxmat ou les miennes, ça suffit bien, surtout si il y a des gens pour continuer à nous signaler les problème par PM quand on traine un peu. Par contre, d'avoir quelqu'un de neuf pour le côté "animation" (je pense au renouvellement des posts sticky, ce genre de choses), que je n'ai quasiment plus assuré ces 6 derniers mois, pourrait être une bonne idée. C'est pas les candidats potentiels qui manquent, on a tous je pense qlqs noms en tête. Bref c'est une bonne idée d'en discuter. Attendons de voir aussi ce que Mat en pense.

Oh, et puis bonne année à tous au fait !

----------

## TGL

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> On va tomber sur un petit gars nerveux qui va être trop actif au début et qui par la suite va se ramolir et pire se lasser...

 

Arf, oui, c'est des choses qui arrivent  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dioxmat

Ca fait un bout de temps que je poste plus trop - quasimment depuis que j'ai appellé TGL en renfort en fait -, sauf interventions ponctuelles, donc je suis mal placé pour dire si on a vraiment besoin de quelqu'un d'autre.

Depuis peu, j'ai un boulot qui implique du gentoo au quotidien (desktop comme serveur) donc c'est possible que je revienne un peu, voire beaucoup. Je propose donc de continuer tel quel pour le moment, de voir comment ca evolue, et si ca va vraiment pas, on prendra quelqu'un d'autre, eventuellement en remplacement de moi (ou de TGL, faudrait faire un vote par sms pour en garder qu'un et... je m'egare :)

Notez que meme si je suis pas tres present, je suis toujours joignable via aim, mail ou pm pour tout probleme de spam, demande de sticky, etc.

----------

## kernelsensei

ben vous voyez ... il sont vivants ....

ben ouais, c'est coriace un modo mine de rien ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yuk159

Perso je pense que c'est très bien comme c'est, le forum n'a pas besoin d'autre modérateur.

Ceux qui s'en occupe le font très bien !!!

Je ne passe de pommade à personne simplement nous avons tous des choses à faire dans la vrai vie et quand on as du temps et bien on vient discuter un peu ici des problème des un et des autres.

De plus comme cité plus haut, il y a pas mal d'utilisateurs du forum qui se sente concernés et qui décide d'intervenir sur le forum ou auprès des modérateurs quand cela en vaut la peine.

@+

[EDIT]

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ben vous voyez ... il sont vivants ....
> 
> ben ouais, c'est coriace un modo mine de rien ...   

 

Kler  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## zdra

Ben c'est parfait tout ça, je savais pas que TGL et dioxmat restaient joignable à tout moment.

C'est claire qu'on a pas besoin de modérateur, ou tres peu, mais simplement mettre un sticky de temps en temps, et ils sont donc encore vivant pour le faire donc ça ne pose pas de probleme.

Bref probleme résolu   :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

ET moi et moi je peux pas être admin de tout le forum ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bosozoku : Tu la vois la porte?   :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bosozoku : Tu la vois la porte?  

 

Aie je me la suis prise en pleine tronche en plus ^^ Mais voila je suis sorti   :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

bah, attendez, je vous l'ouvre pour tous les 2 ....

zdra & Trevoke  ... je vous en prie .. c'est par là -->   ]  [

----------

## bosozoku

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> bah, attendez, je vous l'ouvre pour tous les 2 ....
> 
> zdra & Trevoke  ... je vous en prie .. c'est par là -->   ]  [

 

Pourquoi Zdra ? Il est gentil lui  :Smile: 

Tu as du confondre avec moi ^^

----------

## kernelsensei

Euh oui pardon ...  :Embarassed: 

Ehhh zdra, reviens !!!!!!

bosozoku ... tu sors ....  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Allez circulez la vermine. Ce n'est pas une aire de jeu...  Du balai !

----------

## zdra

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  on ne veut plus de moi ??   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Embarassed: 

LooooLLLL  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

 *zdra wrote:*   

>   on ne veut plus de moi ??   
> 
> LooooLLLL 

 

Comment ça "plus" ? Ca va être dur à entendre mais on n'a jamais voulu de toi...   :Razz: 

lol

----------

## dioxmat

Je vais pouvoir prouver que on est toujours reactifs... LOCK :)

----------

